# non-toxic sleeping bag?



## momofsage (Dec 31, 2006)

I am trying to find a non-toxic sleeping bag for my dd who is 9. We could get her an adult size or a large child size, I think. The only place I've seen them for sale (making one is not an option for me right now) is Wildkin, but of course they don't have any patterns that she likes, and even there only one of their lines of sleeping bags is non-toxic (by which I mean free of all creepy chemicals including fire retardants).

Where might folks suggest I look to find such a thing? Any help would be greatly appreciated! (And if you can find me such a sleeping bag in a pink-background-zebra-stripe pattern, you will be my friend for life!)

Thanks!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Subscribing. I'd love to know the answers to this too. Last one we bought STANK. :-(


----------



## momofsage (Dec 31, 2006)

I just pressed the customer service rep at Wildkin and they confirmed that NONE of their sleeping bags have fire retardants (even though only one of their four sleeping bag lines actually says that in the description). So that makes me happy.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The Kelty sleeping bags are polyester, and do not have to be treated with flame retardants because of this (or so I was told). My kids have the Big Dipper 30 sleeping bags: http://www.kelty.com/p-790-big-dipper-30-boys.aspx http://www.kelty.com/p-791-big-dipper-30-girls.aspx?category=kids

They are great bags, and expand in length to grow with your child.


----------



## momofsage (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you so much, DahliaRW!


----------



## ronaldb (Jan 8, 2016)

Ehm... polyester is very flammable, and the reason why flame retardants were introduced. Check out this video to see the difference between polyester and cotton: 



 (sorry, can't post actual links yet).

Polyester burns with a black smoke, will continue to burn even if the heat source is removed, and can "melt" onto other objects (like skin - causing nasty burn wounds).

I'm currently looking for a safe sleeping bag for my daughter, and reading all the information out there about the toxicity of the retardants etc. doesn't make me feel any better....:frown:


----------

